# Ever Pure, the Ever Buree



## Werewoof (Dec 25, 2016)

Nothing could prepare me for the surprise and utter joy of a formal introduction to the little-known, yet-to-be sampled Mongolian clarinet...

...the _*Ever Buree*_.

By way of "The Entertainer".

Played poorly.

And with glorious optimism. <3



I am in a wonderful, confused state of ecstasy. Discovery meets rapturous ineptitude. :')

There are so many more videos of this glorious instrument. But none so fine, and unrefined.

All the best, and what a time to be alive,
-Jon


----------

